# Mango-Ice...am I getting it right?



## herb1 (17/9/19)

Hey y'all

Summer's coming up rather quickly & I wanna start mixing my fav - authentic, sweet mango with a cool dash of ice.

I'm looking to replicate something along the lines of Cushman and Deez Icey Mangoes (Cultivape).
I have collected a bunch of recipes and tailor-'reciped' my own mix.
I plan to use this in MTL but the flavour %'s might be off to start with but I'm more concerned with the ratio's for now.

If the mixing 'goons' can give some input, I'd appreciate it!


----------



## Chukin'Vape (17/9/19)

herb1 said:


> Hey y'all
> 
> Summer's coming up rather quickly & I wanna start mixing my fav - authentic, sweet mango with a cool dash of ice.
> 
> ...



So I can give some input, I think CBE Double Mango is perhaps a bit low - you can crank that a bit higher, do you really need 3 mangoes in here?
Not sure of the function of Drangonfruit & Apple fuji in this recipe - there is no real blending required, and you are using sweetener already.
Cactus should be super low, like 0.3% - unless you want it to feature as part of the profile?


I personally find more simple recipes generally work better - considering this is a mango ice, you can simplify quite a bit. Best of luck....

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (17/9/19)

No idea. But what I do know is that CBE double mango is almost a waste of money. Its the greatest tasting mango for 2 days and then everything fades away. Alphonso mango is just an unripe mango, havent tried fsa, but cbe alphonso I will take very small % like 0.5

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## herb1 (17/9/19)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Not sure of the *function of Drangonfruit & Apple fuji in this recipe* - there is no real blending required, and you are using sweetener already.
> 
> I personally find more simple recipes generally work better - considering this is a mango ice, you can simplify quite a bit. Best of luck....


Using @Andre 's Mango Perfection as a template: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-fruit-recipes.t25444/page-2


----------



## herb1 (17/9/19)

As mentioned before, my recipe is a collection of common flavours used in other ecigssa's members' recipes:

@Andre 's Mango Perfection - https://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-fruit-recipes.t25444/page-2#post-406772
@Raindance Mango Juice - https://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-fruit-recipes.t25444/page-17#post-676329
@Chukin'Vape BaMangoMi - https://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-fruit-recipes.t25444/page-18#post-679994
@Adephi Mango Lychee - https://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-fruit-recipes.t25444/page-21#post-731009
@StompieZA Mango Trio - https://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-fruit-recipes.t25444/page-24#post-774699
@StompieZA Mango Fandango - https://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-fruit-recipes.t25444/page-25#post-799381

I just took what was common, looked at their flavour %'s & descriptions of what each flavour contributes to the mix, did further research on what how flavour compliments each other and recommended %'s...and VOILA! my Mango-Ice experiment.

Open to criticism and advise on what will work and why...it help me try various combo's until I'm satisified with what I've created...with your help, of course.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (17/9/19)

herb1 said:


> Using @Andre 's Mango Crack as a template: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-fruit-recipes.t25444/page-2



I would go:

CBE Double Mango 6%
TFA Papaya 0.5%
CAP Super Sweet 1%
WS23 20% 1%

This would be a solid mango ice on its own, some funkyness from the Papaya. Make a 30ml batch of this, shake the hell out of it. Then take that base mixture, and create 5ML samples with that. 

Now you can add an ingredient at a time, and see exactly how it affects your base. 
- Try adding Alphonso Mango first, and see if it actually benefits the mix at all
- Try Sweet Mango next in a new 5ml sample, and see if that adds some benefits. 
- Try cactus in a new 5ml sample - and see if it at 0.3% it sticks out in the mix like a soar thumb - or just adds juiciness. 

Keep it simple, you only layer many of the same kind of fruits when you absolutely need to. The reason for keeping it simple is simply that flavors start muting each other.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## SparkySA (17/9/19)

When you are done you can call it "Mice" OR MAN ice or ice man or Maince or ciman or cemin, I dunno but you can use my Name


ICEWALLOW

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## herb1 (17/9/19)

Chukin'Vape said:


> I would go:
> 
> CBE Double Mango 6%
> TFA Papaya 0.5%
> ...


Thank you for the insight, @Chukin'Vape...I'll develop on this....a nice solid piece of advice to expand upon


----------



## Wesley (17/9/19)

herb1 said:


> Thank you for the insight, @Chukin'Vape...I'll develop on this....a nice solid piece of advice to expand upon



I tend to agree with @Chukin'Vape - if I've learnt one thing in 5 years of mixing is that if you want a simple outcome, keep the recipe simple. You'll see some mixers having like 8-10 different ingredients in a recipe claiming this one does this and that one does that but in my opinion they are just trying to be fancy for fancy's sake. Or they are vaping on a quad triple duplex alien clapton staged fused coil that can pick up on every single nuance in a juice. 

Mango is already a sweetish flavour so maybe start off without the sweetener and only add if you think the recipe absolutely needs it.

You can always develop on a simple recipe and add things you think may benefit. If you start off with a really complex recipe and it tastes rubbish you may not be able to figure out exactly which ingredient is causing it, but get a simple recipe right and you will know exactly what further additions are doing to the flavour.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## herb1 (17/9/19)

Thanks gents...really hoping I can pull this off in time for summer...luckily, the ingredients are SNV and close enuff, so limited steep time & quicker tasting

Aiming to make 1L of this stuff once it's perfected

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Wesley (17/9/19)

herb1 said:


> Thanks gents...really hoping I can pull this off in time for summer...luckily, the ingredients are SNV and close enuff, so limited steep time & quicker tasting
> 
> Aiming to make 1L of this stuff once it's perfected



Good luck and don't forget to share!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (17/9/19)

herb1 said:


> As mentioned before, my recipe is a collection of common flavours used in other ecigssa's members' recipes:
> 
> @Andre 's Mango Perfection - https://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-fruit-recipes.t25444/page-2#post-406772
> @Raindance Mango Juice - https://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-fruit-recipes.t25444/page-17#post-676329
> ...



@herb1 - also low key i'm blushing that you quoted one of my recipes.  Thx

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## herb1 (29/8/20)

@Chukin'Vape @Andre ... need your input guys.
Finally settled with the recipe below but still not happy with the results 

*Simple Icey Mango 30ml 3mg*

Fuji Apple (FA) 2%
Malaysia Double Mango (FSA/CBE) 7%
Malaysian Alphonso Mango (FSA) 3%
Sucralose 2.5%
Sweet Mango (CAP) 2%
WS-23 1.25%

The flavour is better, I removed the cactus and papaya as juice was too funky for me
Thinking of adding FE Mango and/or FLV Mango or any other suggested mango
Still chasing after that sweetness of the mango which Double Mango & Sweet Mango are not providing.

Any suggestions?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (29/8/20)

Looks tasty @herb1 - but dont ask me about the DIY side of it.
If you get it right let us know

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (29/8/20)

Those Mango numbers look really high, perhaps @StompieZA can weigh in here? I know he is quite the expert on Malaysian style mangos?


----------



## herb1 (4/9/20)

...Paging @StompieZA....


----------



## Faheem777 (4/9/20)

herb1 said:


> @Chukin'Vape @Andre ... need your input guys.
> Finally settled with the recipe below but still not happy with the results
> 
> *Simple Icey Mango 30ml 3mg*
> ...



I don’t think FE Mango and Flv Mango is going to give you that sweetness you looking for as Flv mango is not inherently sweet and Fe Mango is basically Cbe Double mango. I would also look at dropping the Fuji Apple as it does not leads itself towards a sweet note.


----------



## LeislB (4/9/20)

Mango Indian special from Flavour Art is a great mango!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (7/9/20)

herb1 said:


> ...Paging @StompieZA....



Ok so i would do around 2.5% of alphonso and 2.5% Double, then Mango sweet at 2% is good. Then add in Mango FE 2% and Banana Cream TFA 1.5% and change the Sucralose 2.5% to Cap Super Sweet at 1%. 

You WILL have a banger of a mango recipe. 

I also like using BLCK inhouse Frandy mango's such as Mango Shake, Tropical Mango, Mango V2 to fill in the small gaps. BLCK is busy with a South African Mango which i tested for BLCK and its pretty awesome! 

One last thing, Fuji Apple has a tenancy to make a juice harsh on the throat so change that the Cap Double Apple

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## herb1 (7/9/20)

Faheem777 said:


> I don’t think FE Mango and Flv Mango is going to give you that sweetness you looking for as Flv mango is not inherently sweet and Fe Mango is basically Cbe Double mango. I would also look at dropping the Fuji Apple as it does not leads itself towards a sweet note.


Thanks @Faheem777 Dropped the fuji apple and it is perfect on the inhale, sweet mango everywhere
Trying to perfect the exhale...not sure if I want the juiciness on the inhale or exhale
Looking to add more juiciness to the mix...any suggestions?


----------



## herb1 (7/9/20)

StompieZA said:


> Ok so i would do around 2.5% of alphonso and 2.5% Double, then Mango sweet at 2% is good. Then add in Mango FE 2% and Banana Cream TFA 1.5% and change the Sucralose 2.5% to Cap Super Sweet at 1%.
> 
> You WILL have a banger of a mango recipe.
> 
> ...


Thanks @StompieZA , good advice
Been hearing a lot about adding Banana Cream to the mix but haven't had the opportunity to try
Question though...is the FE Mango any different from the Double Mango? I read somewhere that FE Mango is just concentrated version of the Doubel Mango.

Other than that, I got a cart to fill up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faheem777 (7/9/20)

herb1 said:


> Thanks @Faheem777 Dropped the fuji apple and it is perfect on the inhale, sweet mango everywhere
> Trying to perfect the exhale...not sure if I want the juiciness on the inhale or exhale
> Looking to add more juiciness to the mix...any suggestions?



No probs, glad you slowly getting the mix to where you want it  I usually add cactus (around 0.35%) for juiciness. I would also look at changing your sucralose to cap super sweet.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA (8/9/20)

herb1 said:


> Thanks @StompieZA , good advice
> Been hearing a lot about adding Banana Cream to the mix but haven't had the opportunity to try
> Question though...is the FE Mango any different from the Double Mango? I read somewhere that FE Mango is just concentrated version of the Doubel Mango.
> 
> Other than that, I got a cart to fill up



Personally FE Mango and CBE Double mango and Alphonso are all different even though people say Double and FE is the same....to me its not, there is a difference.


----------



## StompieZA (8/9/20)

herb1 said:


> Thanks @Faheem777 Dropped the fuji apple and it is perfect on the inhale, sweet mango everywhere
> Trying to perfect the exhale...not sure if I want the juiciness on the inhale or exhale
> Looking to add more juiciness to the mix...any suggestions?



Cactus is the way but at low % got that wet juiciness


----------

